# Lock up that Yeti



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Saw this story and thought it was worth passing along: http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2016/09/01/people-cant-stop-stealing-summer-hottest-item-yeti-cooler/

"******* Rolex" -_O-


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Stealing of Yeti coolers has long been a problem. Dishonest people suck. 

On a side note, that piece had a few too many puns for me... About 20 too many.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I try to run a small cable and lock mine up in the back of the truck when left unattended. I've also stamped my name on the lids as a sort of deterrent…

Cant trust the general public now days, even out in the remote country..

.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

It really sucks if someone steals your cooler and its full of beer. There is another cooler out there RTIC that is half the price of YETI. Apparently the two guys were partners and split. You Tube video actually shows the RTIC keeping ice longer. The RTIC cups work great. No I don't work for RTIC.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Remember the days when you could leave your cooler and fishing gear outside the tent or camper for the night?


----------

